# What is the Martial Talk Network



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 10, 2007)

I tried to do a search to find out what this is and couldnt come up with anything. Can someone help me out? Thanks

B


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2007)

Try here: http://martialtalk.net/


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 10, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Try here: http://martialtalk.net/


thanks

B


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2007)

See also http://www.martialtalk.com/mtnetwork.shtml

This is something I want to retool in 2008 a bit as I'm way behind on evaluating submittals.


----------

